# No H2O2?



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Have you guys noticed the pharmacies aren't stocking H2O2?
I'm sure it's due to COVID but this is my main weapon against BB algae.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I bought a bottle of H2O2 just a few months ago, but just about anything can be out of stock in stores now.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, I bought a bottle a few months ago too.
The shelves are empty now. Rubbing alcohol is empty too.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

But, at least now we can get toilet paper, paper towels, and facial tissues.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Toilet paper has no effect on BBA, I'm afraid.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

mistergreen said:


> Toilet paper has no effect on BBA, I'm afraid.


Darn! I was going to do an experiment to determine that.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I found a 16oz bottle at Walgreens for the price of what used to be a 32oz bottle. I was limited to buying just one bottle.

I guess I can buy online on amazon.


----------

